# What Are You Doing With The Placenta???



## KandyKinz

So what are you all doing with your placentas????

I'm planning on making a placenta print then it's gonna hang out in the freezer for awhile... We are planning to buy a house in the first year or two after baby's born and I would love to bury the placenta and plant a tree on top to honour the birth of baby but I don't want to do that where we are living now, I'd much rather plant in where we will be in the years to come as baby grows up.


----------



## DazedConfused

Yay I made an interesting thread 

I'll plant it because of OH's cultural needs lol


----------



## Farie

We're letting the m/w dispose of it ... I have a feeling she'll plant it under a tree!!


----------



## mrspeanut

We're letting the midwife get rid of it too. I never really thought of doing anything else with it...will be interesting to see what people are going to do with theirs


----------



## KandyKinz

Here in Ontario, Canada the midwives are legally not allowed to take and dispose of the placentas as they are not licensed to transport human organs (though some will....). So if you have a homebirth you're pretty much stuck with it and also by law you are not allowed to dispose of it in regular household trash... 

And if you have a hospital birth, they will disintegrate it though I have known a few women who have requested to bring there's home.


----------



## stardust599

Mines will be going in the hospital trash or whatever they do with it lol xxx


----------



## summer rain

Bury it in a relatives garden; even if we're moved by then the garden in the new place is paved over....


----------



## Pixxie

I'll ask to have a look at it but then I'll let the midwife get rid of it with the hospital waste :haha: xx


----------



## DazedConfused

I've heard lots of weird and wonderful things getting done with placentas these days so I was wondering if you guys had anything you wanted to do culturally or personally with it? Or just medical waste with it?

My OH is Maori so culturally we "have to" bury the placenta under a tree.
It has to do with the Maori belief that the earth came from a woman (or something) so women who are pregnant are tapu (sacred) and have a lot of mana (respect, spirit, life force, status, etc etc) as she carries the mana of herself, her partner and her child within her. So the placenta is seen as a sacred part of this. Whenua ki te whenua is the name of the ceremony, sort of meaning returning placenta to the earth as the word for placenta and earth are the same!


----------



## summer rain

In my faith its recommended to bury any body parts, since the placenta is an organ this is one of them.


----------



## LauraBee

I was actually thinking about eating mine... I've seen other animals do it, plus it's supposedly highly nutritious a what not. Only problem will be that I'll probably forget to ask for it while at the hospital.


----------



## Pixxie

LauraBee said:


> I was actually thinking about eating mine... I've seen other animals do it, plus it's supposedly highly nutritious a what not. Only problem will be that I'll probably forget to ask for it while at the hospital.

Don't take this the wrong way but you are a brave woman indeed! :haha: xxx


----------



## LauraBee

Ahah, thanks. To be honest, it would be very typical of me because I'm that weird girl that shocks everyone 'cept her friends 'cos they're used to it 

Plus, it means it's another thing I can say I've done and then use it as a "I'm more experienced/openminded than you" tease ;)


----------



## xgem27x

I didn't know you were allowed to keep them!! Ahhh that sucks, I had TWO of them aswell!! Ahh wasteful!!! xxx


----------



## KandyKinz

You learn something everyday! I didn't know women were allowed to keep them either till I went to midwifery school.... 

LauraBee: Apparently placentas have lots and lots of iron and are especially good at getting hemoglobin back up post delivery... And placenta is also suppose to help with post-partum depression. How are you planning on preparing it???? Are you gonna encapsulate it or are you gonna cook it (I have several placenta recipes....), but
encapsulation definitly seems to be the more common method used among those who consume their placenta.... But as someone said above... You are a braver than I and obviously much more open to new experiences then I am cause I do not think I could eat mine....


----------



## superbecks

I have known someone to make placenta pate before!

I can't get my head around eating an organ, would you eat your liver or kidney?? I think you're brave xxx


----------



## Pixxie

I've also heard it's really good for you but I just don't have the stomach! :sick: xxx


----------



## bky

I mean to plant mine (is it mine or my baby's? Ours maybe...)with a tree, but it's still in my freezer! I haven't even had a look yet because I don't want to thaw it until I'm ready to plant.
(Having a hard time deciding on what tree...)


----------



## xgem27x

I am actually amazed people have kept their placentas and are planting and eating them and stuff! I honestly never knew people did that, I thought it was only done it like African tribes! 

Phoebe mentioned it on Friends, I just thought it was a joke lol! :dohh: xxx


----------



## DazedConfused

xgem27x said:


> I am actually amazed people have kept their placentas and are planting and eating them and stuff! I honestly never knew people did that, I thought it was only done it like African tribes!
> 
> Phoebe mentioned it on Friends, I just thought it was a joke lol! :dohh: xxx

Lol! I'm doing it for "tribal" regions. My OH's culture believes in the burying of the placenta to return it to the earth.


----------



## Weezie123

LauraBee said:


> I was actually thinking about eating mine... I've seen other animals do it, plus it's supposedly highly nutritious a what not. Only problem will be that I'll probably forget to ask for it while at the hospital.

I think that's just brilliant! Also love the fact you might forget to pick it up and are so casual about the fact that you may be eating it. :happydance: fabulous.

I found this which is quite entertaining and also links to some recipies in the comments section https://internetzillionaire.com/2006/01/the-placenta/


----------



## KandyKinz

I took my planting it under a tree idea from a native woman who's birth I attended once. I spoke to her grandmother after the birth about the placenta and she had said that within her aboriginal community it was a long lasting tradition that they would bury the placenta and plant a tree on top because the placenta is part of the baby and if that part is planted close to home then the child will never lose sight of their roots and family when they grow up and partake in their life journeys and also that planting a tree on top is a symbolization of not only the child's continuous growth and change throughout life but is is also a reminder that humans and earth(nature) are all inter-connected and that we must nourish nature just as it nourishes us.

After that little chat it just seemed so much nicer to me commemorate the birth and celebrate the new beginning with such a lovely and meaningful tradition rather then just have some janitor at the hospital toss my placenta in the human remains disintegrator.....


----------



## johnsol13

I never knew you had a choice I thought the midwife just got rid of it think this is defo soemthing to think about with the OH


----------



## LauraBee

Weezie123 said:


> I think that's just brilliant! Also love the fact you might forget to pick it up and are so casual about the fact that you may be eating it. :happydance: fabulous.
> 
> I found this which is quite entertaining and also links to some recipies in the comments section https://internetzillionaire.com/2006/01/the-placenta/

Ahh, thank you! :)



KandyKinz said:


> LauraBee: Apparently placentas have lots and lots of iron and are especially good at getting hemoglobin back up post delivery... And placenta is also suppose to help with post-partum depression. How are you planning on preparing it???? Are you gonna encapsulate it or are you gonna cook it (I have several placenta recipes....), but
> encapsulation definitly seems to be the more common method used among those who consume their placenta.... But as someone said above... You are a braver than I and obviously much more open to new experiences then I am cause I do not think I could eat mine....

I was thinking of frying it up with some bacon and then pouring gravy over it because I've heard it tastes like liver and that's the only way I'll eat liver :)
But if you could PM me some recipes, I'd be really grateful.


----------



## KandyKinz

alrighty, I'll look for them tonight.


----------



## aob1013

I gladly disposed of mine.


----------



## LuckyD

I said this on the other thread, but I am definitely burying mine/ours as well...

I don't know if I could eat mine...I am a vegetarian...but then does that matter if it's from your own body? I guess not! 

We have a piece of land so will be choosing a special place and a special tree to plant over it.


----------



## disneyfan1984

I got mine encapsulated by my doula - it made a zillion capsules!


----------



## I am Tigger

For anyone wanting to bury their placenta you should do it from frozen and dig a deepish hole (ie 2 feet deep) it doesn't smell when frozen so animal do pick up the scent. The last thing you want is some wild animal or even your family dog digging it up and eating it. It will defrost in the earth HTH

We dug a hole on our children's 1st birthday and put in the frozen placenta and planted a tree. Our kids love their trees :happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

I was going to encapsulate mine but not sure i can afford it now, which is a real shame :nope:


----------



## Mincholada

i HAVE to take mine home... no choice given by my birth center. then i'm supposed to put it in the freezer and if i get the baby blues for too long or PND, i can ring up the birth class teacher/doula who is also an encapsulation specialist and she'll dry the placenta for me and will pulverize it and mix it and make capsules out of it that i can eat. apparently it helps with PND and all that hormone stuff after birth.... and to be honest, capsules sound a lot better for me than baking a placenta lasagna or cooking any other dish with it ;)

i have no clue what to do with the placenta though in case i won't need it. i have no yard to plant trees in and i really can't just throw it in the trash as there are a lot of raccoons and dogs around here and i don't want my neighbors to get up one morning and it looking like a massacre around the garbage container :blush:

what is interesting though is, that in some hospitals around here (miami, fl) they will hold your placenta "hostage" and you need to get a written statement to release the placenta. some people even had to go to court over it. that's really weird, because although i don't really fancy eating it and all that, it came out of us and belongs to us, so why should a hospital be able to not let you decide what to do with it!?

oh well, i wonder if i'll freak out knowing that some organ of mine sits in my mini freezer right next to the broccoli & bread.... :haha:... but maybe i'll be very happy when i do need it. the encapsulation costs $175.-. not too bad if the effects are as promised.


----------



## Mervs Mum

spencerbear said:


> I was going to encapsulate mine but not sure i can afford it now, which is a real shame :nope:

You can do that yourself honey - it's not difficult honestly.

Encapsulation is one option and another great one is to make placenta essence.

https://www.unhinderedliving.com/placentaessence.html

The essence is effectively a homeopathic remedy specifically for you and your baby. It can be kept for years and I'm told by colleagues and clients that it's very effective.

I did placenta prints with one of mine and then we planted it under a specially chosen plant in the children's play area of our garden. 

Here's a picture of a print we took - it's now framed to go up on my son's bedroom wall!

https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i119/moogsmum/pic052.jpg


----------



## lilprince

My first daughter we dried it out and made "medicine" out of it. I still have a jar of it somewhere. My husband at the time took a bit of it raw :wacko: With my second daughter it hung out in the freezer for like a year next to the chicken and frozen veggies (lol) then we finally buried it and planted a tree on top of it. I will probably do the same thing again this time.


----------



## lilprince

BTW... does anyone know how long the dried placenta is "good" for? Mine was dried 13.5 years ago and Im kind of afraid of it....:shrug:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Depends how you did it but my understanding is it's good FOREVER! x


----------



## Jenniflower

I have come to the conclusion that I want to make mine into pills. The only problem is I'd rather not do it myself as it seems time consuming. And we don't have a dehydrator so I don't think I'd be able to do. 

I live in Scotland and can only find American companies to make the pills. Does anyone know where there's a company in Scotland that would be able to help me with this?


----------



## Mervs Mum

Here's how my friend did her own - not time consuming at all Jenniflower - it's her birth story with detailed pictures of her baby being born and then about 3/4 of the way down the info about encapsulation is there. x


https://docs.google.com/View?id=dhcwj3xv_46g768cgcs


----------



## chuck

Hmmm to be honest I'm not really interested in seeing it or doing anything with it. I havet given it any thought the MW can take it.

Hubby certainly wont want to see it, he doesnt want to see anything at the business end lol or cut the cord even.


----------



## Jenniflower

chuck said:


> Hmmm to be honest I'm not really interested in seeing it or doing anything with it. I havet given it any thought the MW can take it.
> 
> Hubby certainly wont want to see it, he doesnt want to see anything at the business end lol or cut the cord even.

I never thought I would either!! hahahaha. I was disgusted by this thread for about a good 6 weeks then all of a sudden today I turn to DH and I'm like I want Placenta Pills! He now thinks I'm becoming more of a hippie due to this board hahahaha :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Jenniflower said:


> chuck said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm to be honest I'm not really interested in seeing it or doing anything with it. I havet given it any thought the MW can take it.
> 
> Hubby certainly wont want to see it, he doesnt want to see anything at the business end lol or cut the cord even.
> 
> I never thought I would either!! hahahaha. I was disgusted by this thread for about a good 6 weeks then all of a sudden today I turn to DH and I'm like I want Placenta Pills! He now thinks I'm becoming more of a hippie due to this board hahahaha :haha:Click to expand...

Mines not fussed about it either but ive heard such great things about the effects of them, that really wanted to try x


----------



## Virginia

I really want to keep mine and make placenta pills as well...But DH said he will NEVER make deer jerkey again in the dehydrator if I use it to dehydrate my placenta...or the coffee bean grinder...LOL...And I really like my deer jerky...Plus I don't think my hospital will *allow* me to bring it home...


----------



## LauraBee

^ It's your right to take it home as it's your organ...

Also, my mom really doesn't want me to bring mine home to eat and she's said that I have to buy separate pans and cutlery and whatnot


----------



## lilprince

Mervs Mum said:


> Here's how my friend did her own - not time consuming at all Jenniflower - it's her birth story with detailed pictures of her baby being born and then about 3/4 of the way down the info about encapsulation is there. x
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/View?id=dhcwj3xv_46g768cgcs

Thank you so much for sharing this amazing birth story! It brought tears to my eyes because it was so similiar to my experiences!!!! Thats the exact "recipe" my midwife and I used 13.5 years ago with my daughters placenta so I guess it is still good :happydance: 

WOW! Looking at and reading such a beautiful birth story makes me wonder why anyone would ever WANT to do it differently????? So beautiful!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## KandyKinz

Jenniflower said:
 

> chuck said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm to be honest I'm not really interested in seeing it or doing anything with it. I havet given it any thought the MW can take it.
> 
> Hubby certainly wont want to see it, he doesnt want to see anything at the business end lol or cut the cord even.
> 
> I never thought I would either!! hahahaha. I was disgusted by this thread for about a good 6 weeks then all of a sudden today I turn to DH and I'm like I want Placenta Pills! He now thinks I'm becoming more of a hippie due to this board hahahaha :haha:Click to expand...

You're one of us now! :haha:


----------



## Jenniflower

Virginia said:


> I really want to keep mine and make placenta pills as well...But DH said he will NEVER make deer jerkey again in the dehydrator if I use it to dehydrate my placenta...or the coffee bean grinder...LOL...And I really like my deer jerky...Plus I don't think my hospital will *allow* me to bring it home...

They're not "allowing" anything. Most just assume you don't want it and get rid of it. If you say you want it, it's your right. :)

I asked DH last night if he could do the steaming cutting part. After looking at the pictures in that birth story I started getting queezy again. He's not bothered at all by those things so he agreed. But he doesn't want to be crushing them for 2 hours. So that's now my job :)


----------



## spencerbear

Your lucky, mine wont help out with that, he has a weaker stomach than me. So if i want it done im gonig to have to do it myself


----------



## Jenniflower

Found this recipe as well which sounds just like the one in the birth story:



> Cut off the cord and membranes.
> 
> Steam the placenta, adding lemon grass, pepper and ginger to the steaming water. The placenta is "done" when no blood comes out when you pierce it with a fork.
> 
> Cut the placenta into thin slices (like making jerky) and bake in a low-heat oven (200-250 degrees F), until it is dry and crumbly (several hours).
> 
> Crush the placenta into a powder - using a food processor, blender, mortar and pestle, or by putting it in a bag and grinding it with rocks.
> 
> Put the powder into empty gel caps (available at drug and health food stores) or just add a spoonful to your cereal, blender drink, etc.
> 
> The recommended doses vary, some suggest up to 4 capsules a day, others just one. Perhaps the best advice is to take what makes you feel good

Merv's Mum I have a few questions if you don't mind. Your friend baked her's at 110. What that F or C? Also she said to take 2 at a time 3 times a day each time with white wine. Is that a whole glass you would need? Or just enough to swallow them down? I read the white wine helps break down the enzymes or something so I can understand that bit. But if you're breast feeding you're not meant to drink alcohol but is it generally not a problem then? Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Virginia

Jenniflower said:


> They're not "allowing" anything. Most just assume you don't want it and get rid of it. If you say you want it, it's your right. :)
> 
> I asked DH last night if he could do the steaming cutting part. After looking at the pictures in that birth story I started getting queezy again. He's not bothered at all by those things so he agreed. But he doesn't want to be crushing them for 2 hours. So that's now my job :)

Ya...but this hospital tends to "forget" you wanted to keep it and tosses it anyway. Happen at both births of one of my friends (before she said screw it and started homebirthing. Lol)


----------



## Virginia

Jenniflower said:


> Found this recipe as well which sounds just like the one in the birth story:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut off the cord and membranes.
> 
> Steam the placenta, adding lemon grass, pepper and ginger to the steaming water. The placenta is "done" when no blood comes out when you pierce it with a fork.
> 
> Cut the placenta into thin slices (like making jerky) and bake in a low-heat oven (200-250 degrees F), until it is dry and crumbly (several hours).
> 
> Crush the placenta into a powder - using a food processor, blender, mortar and pestle, or by putting it in a bag and grinding it with rocks.
> 
> Put the powder into empty gel caps (available at drug and health food stores) or just add a spoonful to your cereal, blender drink, etc.
> 
> The recommended doses vary, some suggest up to 4 capsules a day, others just one. Perhaps the best advice is to take what makes you feel good
> 
> Merv's Mum I have a few questions if you don't mind. Your friend baked her's at 110. What that F or C? Also she said to take 2 at a time 3 times a day each time with white wine. Is that a whole glass you would need? Or just enough to swallow them down? I read the white wine helps break down the enzymes or something so I can understand that bit. But if you're breast feeding you're not meant to drink alcohol but is it generally not a problem then? Thanks! :flower:Click to expand...

What's the purpose of the lemon grass, pepper, and ginger? Since it's being swallowed in a gelcap, you don't taste it right?


----------



## Jenniflower

Virginia said:


> Jenniflower said:
> 
> 
> Found this recipe as well which sounds just like the one in the birth story:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut off the cord and membranes.
> 
> Steam the placenta, adding lemon grass, pepper and ginger to the steaming water. The placenta is "done" when no blood comes out when you pierce it with a fork.
> 
> Cut the placenta into thin slices (like making jerky) and bake in a low-heat oven (200-250 degrees F), until it is dry and crumbly (several hours).
> 
> Crush the placenta into a powder - using a food processor, blender, mortar and pestle, or by putting it in a bag and grinding it with rocks.
> 
> Put the powder into empty gel caps (available at drug and health food stores) or just add a spoonful to your cereal, blender drink, etc.
> 
> The recommended doses vary, some suggest up to 4 capsules a day, others just one. Perhaps the best advice is to take what makes you feel good
> 
> Merv's Mum I have a few questions if you don't mind. Your friend baked her's at 110. What that F or C? Also she said to take 2 at a time 3 times a day each time with white wine. Is that a whole glass you would need? Or just enough to swallow them down? I read the white wine helps break down the enzymes or something so I can understand that bit. But if you're breast feeding you're not meant to drink alcohol but is it generally not a problem then? Thanks! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> What's the purpose of the lemon grass, pepper, and ginger? Since it's being swallowed in a gelcap, you don't taste it right?Click to expand...

"The ginger, lemon and hot pepper are NOT for taste, but rather are used to aid in the preservation process."

That's what Merv's Mum's friend said in her story. :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

Yes as Jenni said they are not for flavour. I think she only means enough wine to swallow the capsule. Emma BFs (and has been non stop for about 6 years between her 3 girls!) and like most people now (including the 'experts') recognise that a small amount of alcohol a day is perfectly fine when BFing. You cant get rat arsed obviously but with all 3 of mine I'd have a regular glass of red most evenings. Temp wise I dont know!! I cook with gas!! She's in Canada - do they use C or F? I'm not sure. She is up to her eye balls at the moment with a HUGE project that just hit Time Magazine so I'm reluctant to actually ask her at the moment!! I'd say see how it compares to the other recipes you've seen and take a best guess perhaps :shrug:


----------



## Awaiting3

disneyfan1984 said:


> I got mine encapsulated by my doula - it made a zillion capsules!

Could you please elaborate on this for me? How do you encapsulate a placenta? Do you mean having it put into a bunch of capsules like pills you would take everyday? Sorry I'm so clueless!

UPDATE: I guess if I had just read further down I would have answered my own question. Problem solved. I now know how to "encapsulate" a placenta. :) Thanks anyway! lol


----------



## butterfly23

I'm thinking of banking the umbilical cord ........in case the LO ever needs it in future, for medical purposes.


----------



## birdiex

Not sure if I'm allowed to post in here since I'm not pregnant (as far as I know :haha:), But when I give birth in the future, I plan on eating mine!

I heard someone say once that it tastes a little like liver, so I'd probably cook it in the same way I do liver.. With oxtail soup and peas! Yummy Yummy. Can't wait! Haha!

I'll probably bank the umbilical cord as well, in case LO needed it for the future. :thumbup:


----------



## Wispyshadow

KandyKinz: How do you make a placenta print? That sounds like a really great art piece. You have definately sparked my creative mind:) 

I am birthing in the hospital and I really would like to plant my placenta but I'm not sure if the hospital policy will allow me to have it. I planted my daughters under a wimpy tree at my previous home and the tree amazingly began to grow wonderfully. My daughter is an amazingly strong and energetic child so perhaps some of her spirit was given via the placenta to the tree.


----------



## birdiex

Wispyshadow said:


> KandyKinz: How do you make a placenta print? That sounds like a really great art piece. You have definately sparked my creative mind:)
> 
> I am birthing in the hospital and I really would like to plant my placenta but I'm not sure if the hospital policy will allow me to have it. I planted my daughters under a wimpy tree at my previous home and the tree amazingly began to grow wonderfully. My daughter is an amazingly strong and energetic child so perhaps some of her spirit was given via the placenta to the tree.

Ring them up?
If not, you could always try and get booked in at another hospital or something :thumbup:


----------



## Wispyshadow

I will definately ask them about it. I guess I would need to bring a cooler and arrange for it to taken to my home the same day as my birth. Maybe if the policy is that I can't have it I could just take it anyway. What are they going to do arrest me? :haha: My OB is really cool so she will hopefully just put it in a bag and give it to us straight away after she examines it.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I wanted to donate mine but my hospital doesn't do anything like that so they just disposed of it


----------



## Mervs Mum

Wispyshadow said:


> KandyKinz: How do you make a placenta print? That sounds like a really great art piece. You have definately sparked my creative mind:)
> 
> I am birthing in the hospital and I really would like to plant my placenta but I'm not sure if the hospital policy will allow me to have it. I planted my daughters under a wimpy tree at my previous home and the tree amazingly began to grow wonderfully. My daughter is an amazingly strong and energetic child so perhaps some of her spirit was given via the placenta to the tree.

You can most definitely have it!! It's YOURS!!!

Here's a link to my placenta art album on Facebook.

Warning!! OBVIOUSLY contains pictures of my placenta!!

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=161182&id=717353444&l=84a5ad343e


----------



## LauraBee

birdiex said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to post in here since I'm not pregnant (as far as I know :haha:), But when I give birth in the future, I plan on eating mine!
> 
> I heard someone say once that it tastes a little like liver, so I'd probably cook it in the same way I do liver.. With oxtail soup and peas! Yummy Yummy. Can't wait! Haha!
> 
> I'll probably bank the umbilical cord as well, in case LO needed it for the future. :thumbup:

YAY! Another eater ;)  Also, I feel a little stupid, but what do you mean by "banking" the umbilical cord?


----------



## Mervs Mum

Basically you are banking the stem cells from the cord - it's not as popular here in the UK and it's very expensive.

https://kidshealth.org/parent/_cancer_center/treatment/cord_blood.html


----------



## LauraBee

Wow, that's really interesting. I obviously don't have anywhere near enough money to bank my baby's cord, and I'm not sure if there are any "commercial cord blood-banks" in the UK at all... But I really think it's great :mrgreen:


----------



## birdiex

LauraBee said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm allowed to post in here since I'm not pregnant (as far as I know :haha:), But when I give birth in the future, I plan on eating mine!
> 
> I heard someone say once that it tastes a little like liver, so I'd probably cook it in the same way I do liver.. With oxtail soup and peas! Yummy Yummy. Can't wait! Haha!
> 
> I'll probably bank the umbilical cord as well, in case LO needed it for the future. :thumbup:
> 
> YAY! Another eater ;)  Also, I feel a little stupid, but what do you mean by "banking" the umbilical cord?Click to expand...

Yay for Eaters! :happydance:


----------



## Jenniflower

LauraBee said:


> Wow, that's really interesting. I obviously don't have anywhere near enough money to bank my baby's cord, and I'm not sure if there are any "commercial cord blood-banks" in the UK at all... But I really think it's great :mrgreen:

I thought it was great once too but then I looked into it and realized in order to properly bank it they would need to clamp the cord earlier than they normally would. So instead of waiting for it to stop pulsing they would cut it as soon as they could. I didn't like this side of it because I thought I'd much rather have her get the most out of the blood she needs now than save it for a time she may never need it.


----------



## 5ara

I plan on planting my placenta with a tree or bush on top so we can watch it grow. That's what my dad did for my sibs and I when we were born. Of course, we don't live in those places anymore, but it's nice to think that "our tree" is still there.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I encapsulated my placenta, it was great! :)


----------



## rayasunshine

I plan on having my mom making the placenta pills/encapsulate it for me. I can't do it myself because my hubby and I rent from friends and since I've heard the process stinks up the house I can't do it there. If I end up hemorrhaging I will probably eat some of it but honestly don't think I could if I didn't feel there was a need to.

Also, as for banking the cord blood, there's pretty much no need if you let the cord stop pulsing before cutting it.


----------



## Jenniflower

Bit of a resurrection of this thread as I was looking up how to cut the cord away from the placenta. I found this amazing blog about how to encapsulate it. She gives so much detail AND pictures. Which for me is so much better than words. Plus she just looks like she has a fun blog :) May have to delve into it a bit.

https://savebirth.blogspot.com/2010/05/placenta-encapsulation-phaseday-1.html

She talks in the post about how you need to cut the membranes away from the placenta. For all you Placenta Doula's and mum's out there, did you do this bit?


----------



## special_kala

Jenniflower said:


> Bit of a resurrection of this thread as I was looking up how to cut the cord away from the placenta. I found this amazing blog about how to encapsulate it. She gives so much detail AND pictures. Which for me is so much better than words. Plus she just looks like she has a fun blog :) May have to delve into it a bit.
> 
> https://savebirth.blogspot.com/2010/05/placenta-encapsulation-phaseday-1.html
> 
> She talks in the post about how you need to cut the membranes away from the placenta. For all you Placenta Doula's and mum's out there, did you do this bit?

Thanks for that website it looks good.

Every other website ive read says to cover the placenta in the membranes :shrug:


----------



## LauraBee

Unfortunately, I ended up with an emergency c-section and forgot to tell the doctor that I wanted to take my placenta home with me. I'm assuming they discarded it :(


----------

